# Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This evening I added these bulbs:








Here are the old on top and the new below (top without flash, bottom with flash):








Here is the look of the original yellow bulbs lit:








Now the new bulbs lit:


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

Which one is the new one ? The OSRAM or the Philips ?
Easy to change I assume...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (2YY4U)*

Both are new. 
I changed both the upper yellow marker light from the little yellow bulb that has no lens over it and can be clearly seen to the Philips Blue Vision. Those bulbs give off a white color rather than the yellow color of the stock bulbs.
The turn signal bulb is behind a lens. That was changed from a yellow tinted bulb to the Osram Diadem. Those bulbs are pearlescence blue in color but flash yellow.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

Spockcat,
Where did you get those bulbs? Also, are they legal?
Thanks,
Spikeital


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

You didn't answer whether they were easy to change.
More importantly, can you do that for me in N.H.?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

Flashes yellow. So they are legal. Very Cool.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

I like the original "parking lights" yellow.
NOw can you tell me why you would change the directional bulbs since they blink yellow anyway?


_Modified by Leweyb at 9:06 AM 9-18-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_You didn't answer whether they were easy to change.
More importantly, can you do that for me in N.H.?









Got them from a company in the UK. I think they are called Powerbulbs. Invoice is at my office.
I have three pairs of the Osrams Diadems. I don't have any more of the Philips.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_I like the original "parking lights" yellow.
NOw can you tell me why you would change the directional bulbs since they blink yellow anyway?

_Modified by Leweyb at 9:06 AM 9-18-2004_

The Diadems are not yellow when they are unlit. So there is no yellow showing in the headlight.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*









They look nice!! A fresh and clean look...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Got them from a company in the UK. I think they are called Powerbulbs. Invoice is at my office.
I have three pairs of the Osrams Diadems. I don't have any more of the Philips.


Save me a pair. Please.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (mdjak)*

So let me clairify...if I may, because i'm a doofus
The parking light (the top ones) which were yeallow are not white, all the time, look white off, and look white on...
The directionals look blueish off and look yellow on?
Pls confirm Jim...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_So let me clairify...if I may, because i'm a doofus
The parking light (the top ones) which were yeallow are not white, all the time, look white off, and look white on...
The directionals look blueish off and look yellow on?
Pls confirm Jim...

Parking lights are blue off and white on. They are the little BlueVision bulbs on the right in the below photo. The directional lights are blue pearl colored off and yellow (as they are supposed to be) on.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

Thats cool, but I like the yellow, give me all yellow headlights, and I'll do it.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

Spockcat,
Was it just a headlight release then remove the rear caps and receptors. Replace bulbs, reconnect reput the housing and done?
Thanks,
Spikeital


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spikeital)*

Pretty much. Remove housing. Remove cap. Pull out receptacles. Replace bulbs. Reinstall in reverse order.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

Haven't removed the V8 Housing yet. Is the Ballast for the Xenon inside the housing?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

me likie!!!


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (hotdaymnitzbao)*

http://www.ambulbs.com/product...II=74
you may want to try these if want a more silver and less blue look. they also carry the ones spockat used.
http://www.ambulbs.com/product...II=11


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

Spockcat,
How did you replace the Py21W bulb? I got the W5W out with no problems but don't have a clue how to get the blinker bulb out. 
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/...8.jpg
Thxs,
Spikeital


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spikeital)*

Spockcat, 
Alittle Help.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spikeital)*

Disconnect the wires and give the fixture a twist.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

vice grips....


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

Thanks for the verification. They did budge the first time around so I didn't want to put to pressure and break the housing. Got it. Thanks so much Spockcat. Looks good!


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

Spock Old Friend ,Am I missing something?Are these bulbs better than the stock or is it just a cosmetic change? Do you have a hobby? I hear Birdwatching is an enjoyable pastime.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (jack oconnor)*

Looks a little nicer without the yellow when the lights are off.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

When the lights are on the White color of the W5W bulb is much nicer at night then the Yellow.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spikeital)*

can't get the blinker bulb out of the fixture. do i just pull real hard or does it need a little bit of twist?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (hotdaymnitzbao)*

ok. j/k. i got it
you have to press and turn the bulb to get it out of the fixture


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I needed the reassurance also before I twisted harder!


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spikeital)*

Having a problem getting the housing free. Pops out about two inches and thats it. Whats the trick.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (jmdpjd1)*

ok, all my yellow bulbs are here...I'm gonna be the anthesis of spock...lets see what would that make me

1. yellow
2. fast
3. stunningly handsome
4. stunningly handsome
anyone...bueller?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (jmdpjd1)*

There is a tab you must press down in order to get the housing out. It about an inch forward towards the engine compartment. Just push it down and pull. Silver tab.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (jmdpjd1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmdpjd1* »_Having a problem getting the housing free. Pops out about two inches and thats it. Whats the trick.









Look here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1251418.


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (I8ABUG)*

Thanks I8ABUG and Spikeital. Got it done.


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (jmdpjd1)*

OK, finally swapped mine. Took all of 30 minutes. Thanks to all for the great pics/instructions. I used the XenonMatch for the halogens. I used Stealth bulbs for the Turn Signal and the city light. Both are silver on the outside but still light yellow. Below are some pics. I preferred an all silver look which is why i didnt use the blue city lights.


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (treky11)*

I also replaced my running lights and turn signals with the Stealth Bulbs. Look fantastic, but one of the running lights (w5w) burned out within the first hour. Pulled bulb and checked continuity and it was negative. I had a set of blue visions so I replaced both bulbs with those. IMHO, the Stealth bulbs look much nicer than the blue visions but the verdict is not in regarding their longevity. They probably don't provide their lifetime guarantee if the product is inferior so I may have received the one-off bulb. 
I think the Osram Diadem PY21W or the Phillips Silver Visions would look just as good as a replacement for the turn signal bulbs as this bulb assembly is covered by a lens. No need to spend extra on the Stealth bulbs since the bulb is not seen. I've used the Phillips Silver Visions on BMW and Boxster and they look great to eliminate that yellow. The Silver Visions do not have the blue tint of the Osram's. 
I discussed using a higher wattage bulb for the highs with AMBulbs.com. Their comment was that it's always safer to run stock wattage (55w), but it would probably be fine running a slightly higher wattage in the highs as they are not used very often.


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (sd986)*

I also changed the city bulbs, turn signals and low beams (i do not have Xenon's) The city and low beams I went with PIAA's and the turn signals I went with the Ostrams. Looks great, however when I was putting back the second headlight I must have been holding the hex at a bit of an angle. As the housing snapped back into place (loud click) I snapped of the piece of the crank attached to the hex.
So, now I cannot remove the headlight assembly as I have nothing to turn and the turn signal bulb must not be in properly as it is not working.








I guess I will need a new headlight assembly for that mistake








Anyone think it would be possible to replace the metal crank piece that I broke instead of the whole assembly?
Thanks,


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (Shoop405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shoop405* »_I also changed the city bulbs, turn signals and low beams (i do not have Xenon's) The city and low beams I went with PIAA's and the turn signals I went with the Ostrams. Looks great, however when I was putting back the second headlight I must have been holding the hex at a bit of an angle. As the housing snapped back into place (loud click) I snapped of the piece of the crank attached to the hex.
So, now I cannot remove the headlight assembly as I have nothing to turn and the turn signal bulb must not be in properly as it is not working.








I guess I will need a new headlight assembly for that mistake








Anyone think it would be possible to replace the metal crank piece that I broke instead of the whole assembly?
Thanks,

The mounting bracket for the headlamp assembly isn't a particularly expensive part ~$60 to ~$70. What is expensive is that you will need to have the bumper removed to replace it.


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

Wow that Sucks!
Thanks for the info and prompt response Spockcat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (Shoop405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shoop405* »_Wow that Sucks!
Thanks for the info and prompt response Spockcat

It is a common issue if you aren't careful. mdjak had/has the same problem when he let a friend install some bulbs for him. I wouldn't let even a body shop try to remove/install the lights without first showing them exactly how it is done. You can't put any sideways torque on the mechanism. The plastic just isn't strong enough.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (Shoop405)*

Been there, done that.







I think VW ought to fix these under warranty, as the metal castings are brittle; there was an obvious air bubble in the center of mine. The new headlight bucket had a revised, sturdier design. That said, I just paid the $300







and chalked it up to experience.


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (DenverBill)*

Thanks for the encouragement, I felt like I was the only one that had this problem! I would agree that the metal is not very sturdy. I was cranking the headlight back into locked position without too much force (as I have done several times before) and it just snapped clean off. The humorous part was the metal stuck in my hex wrench.
Did you pay $300 from the dealer or source it elsewhere?
Thanks.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (Shoop405)*

Stealer.


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (Shoop405)*

I broke both of them


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

Is there a way to turn off those parking lights? I think I saw something on VAG-COM for marker lights, are those them?


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (DenverBill)*

My service manager has become friends with me (since my car is there so much







) so I brought the truck to him last night to show him how it broke. All I can say is he is the MAN, he is going to warranty the entire headlight assembly for me and he also vagged my car to remove the seatbelt chime, nav acceptance, and he added the compass always on and drl's in MFI.

Gunther VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (MiguelT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiguelT* »_Is there a way to turn off those parking lights? I think I saw something on VAG-COM for marker lights, are those them?

I don't know about turning them off but if you have a Euro switch you can turn on JUST the parking light or just the parking lights and the fog lights.


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I have read the threads about vagging Touareg's with the Xenon's so that the high beams and Xenon's can be on at the same time. I do not have the xenon's and right now my high and low beams can stay on, but I lose my fogs. Is there a vag for a non-xenon touareg or do I just need to buy a euro switch?
Thanks for the help and I appoligize if this was answered in a previous thread (I could not find the answer).


----------



## Green-within-"V" (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

Hey spock And Fellow t-reg owners,
Any step by step pictures of how to take the bulbs out and what tool you used to get the light out?


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (Green-within-"V")*

Check the FAQ and scroll down to Lighting Discussions
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1286890


_Modified by Shoop405 at 9:30 AM 2-3-2005_


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (jmdpjd1)*

My standard directional lights do not have a yellow look at all when off, and are orange when on.
See http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1818893.
The parking lights look blue when off, but are yellowish white when on (like standard halogen lights).
There must be a diff between the EU and US bulbs


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_My standard directional lights do not have a yellow look at all when off, and are orange when on.
See http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1818893.
The parking lights look blue when off, but are yellowish white when on (like standard halogen lights).
There must be a diff between the EU and US bulbs

Yes, the EU parking bulbs are different. We are "supposed" to have yellow parking lights in the front.


----------



## widebaudi (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

i changed mine a while back, clear parking lights and just modified a clear bulb to replace the stock yellow bulb, now i have to retrofit some xenons.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (widebaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *widebaudi* »_i changed mine a while back, clear parking lights and just modified a clear bulb to replace the stock yellow bulb, now i have to retrofit some xenons.

let us know how the xenons work out for you.


----------



## flyboy104g (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*

Well I have finally found some courage to remove the headlights and have replaced both bulbs as per Spock's lead.
It wasn't as difficult as I had thought.
Nothing is broken







and I am very pleased with the result. Euro Switch (from Spock) arrived today and I will install when I get home (without Pin #7).
Very Happy!!! Thank You Herr Spock


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (flyboy104g)*

Great. I still have a few more of the Euro light switches available.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (flyboy104g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyboy104g* »_Well I have finally found some courage to remove the headlights and have replaced both bulbs as per Spock's lead.
It wasn't as difficult as I had thought.
Nothing is broken







and I am very pleased with the result. Euro Switch (from Spock) arrived today and I will install when I get home (without Pin #7).
Very Happy!!! Thank You Herr Spock
















Well now that you have the courage, instead of breaking/bending the #7 pin, why don't you tackle that rear fog install.







It's involved, but not impossible.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (The Mad Hatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Mad Hatter* »_Well now that you have the courage, instead of breaking/bending the #7 pin, why don't you tackle that rear fog install.







It's involved, but not impossible.

Actually, I instructed him how to remove the contact for wire #7 from the other side of the plug. That way he can do the rear fog light at a later date if he wants to.


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Here are the old on top and the new below (top without flash, bottom with flash):










UGLY IMHO, ID *RATHER* HAVE EGGYOLK LOOK THAN THAT.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (NoSpooL)*

You exhoumed this 2.5+ year old thread, and a post that is 4.5 years old, just for that?









Matt


_Modified by VegasMatt at 12:49 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Headlight bulb swap - no more yellow (VegasMatt)*

I miss leweyb/anothercar, mdjak, spikeital and the other weirdos.


----------

